# The Orthodox Creed, 1678



## JM (Dec 5, 2007)

Any idea where I can find a complete copy of THE ORTHODOX CREED, 1678 online?

Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2007)

Sure, it's right here.


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 5, 2007)

Is this the same Orthodox Creed that came from a "Protestant" Orthodox Church Patriarch during the Reformation or is this a different Orthodox Creed?




VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Sure, it's right here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Is this the same Orthodox Creed that came from a "Protestant" Orthodox Church Patriarch during the Reformation or is this a different Orthodox Creed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was written by Thomas Monk for the English General Baptists of the counties of Buck, Hereford, Bedford and Oxford in 1678.


----------



## JM (Dec 5, 2007)

I asked over at the Reformed Reader forum and they gave me a link to a pdf.



> In an effort to show agreement with other Protestants, especially with Presbyterians and Congregationalists, lengthy confessions were published by both General and Particular Baptists. The most famous of these confessions, for the Particular Baptists, is the Second London Confession of 1677, subsequently revised in 1689. The Second London Confession was modeled after the Westminster Confession in hopes of presenting a unified Protestantism. However, the General Baptists also attempted to model a confession after the Westminster Confession, and the result of that
> attempt is The Orthodox Creed of 1679.



Interest history.



> XX. Article.
> Of Free-will in Man.God hath endued the Will of Man with that natural liberty and power, of acting upon Choice, that it is neither forced, nor by any necessity of Nature determined, to do Good or Evil:196 But Man in the state of Innocency, had such power and liberty of Will, to chuse and perform that which was acceptable and well pleasing to God, according to the requirement of the First Covenant;197 but he falling from his state of Innocency, wholly lost all ability, or liberty of Will, to any Spiritual Good, for his eternal Salvation,198 his Will being now in bondage under Sin and Satan;199 and therefore not able of his own strength to Convert himself, nor prepare himself thereunto, without God’s Grace taketh away the enmity out of his Will, and by his special Grace, freeth him from his natural Bondage under Sin, enabling him to will freely and sincerely, that which is spiritually good,200 according to the tenure of the new Covenant of Grace in Christ, though not perfectly according to the tenure of the First Covenant;201 which perfection of Will is only attainable in the state of Glory, after the Redemption, or Resurrection of our Fleshly Bodies, Rom. 8.23. Ephes. 4.13.



http://www.baptisttheology.org/documents/Orthodox Creed.pdf


----------

